# Cabot deck correct



## APP_804

Hey there. Was wondering if anyone on here has used Cabots Deck Correct before? Customer of mine has a 900 sq ft pressure treated deck and wanted to do a solid coating on it to keep from having issues with splinters and whatnot. Looking for info on application. Seems to be like a typical exterior paint but wondering if anyone's had issues with it. Don't like using products I'm not familiar with. Thanks


----------



## Brushman4

:vs_shocked:If this is anything like Behr's Deck Over, all I can tell you is run Forrest, run!:vs_shocked:


----------



## Jmayspaint

Yeah, almost everyone I talked to about that style of product had bad luck, myself included. Those extra thick deck coatings are just too prone to peel, stick with a regular solid stain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

Don't do it. Just don't. If you insist on it, I have my craps table warmed up for you, because you are rolling the dice with this product.


----------



## lilpaintchic

If their goal is to get a few more years out of a beat up deck before they absolutely HAVE to replace it, go for it. Use whatever you want. It's a bandaid on a bleeding artery solution and will be the last coating that deck. If their goals are different that that RUN or clean, sand the surfaces in question and use a solid body stain.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## APP_804

Thanks guys. I appreciate the feedback. HO was the one who chose the product so I was just doing some research before applying. His deck is 14 years old and needs to be replaced he was just looking to get more life out of it. What's the durability on the solid body stains?


----------



## PACman

APP_804 said:


> Thanks guys. I appreciate the feedback. HO was the one who chose the product so I was just doing some research before applying. His deck is 14 years old and needs to be replaced he was just looking to get more life out of it. What's the durability on the solid body stains?


As a group, these types of "deck repair" coatings tend to get a whole 8-9 months before the wood underneath starts to rot away. So if I sold lumber i'd be all for it. Think about it.


----------



## getrex

A good solid stain may last 3-5 years depending on weather, sun, and the condition of the wood. You could flip some of the worst boards and maybe get a little longer life out of it. Remember that if you sand it too much then that can affect how well the new stain penetrates into the wood and it can shorten your time.


----------



## CK_68847

APP_804 said:


> Hey there. Was wondering if anyone on here has used Cabots Deck Correct before? Customer of mine has a 900 sq ft pressure treated deck and wanted to do a solid coating on it to keep from having issues with splinters and whatnot. Looking for info on application. Seems to be like a typical exterior paint but wondering if anyone's had issues with it. Don't like using products I'm not familiar with. Thanks


The only deck resurfacer which works is from Gemini. It's called deck revive. You also have to put on a clear primer called permabond first. I bought a house and the lady used the Ppg resurfacer and it failed within months. I power washed and sanded it down in May 2016, and it's still the same as the day I put it on. It's expensive, but it's the real deal.


----------



## Brushman4

So it's been holding up well for 1 year. Don't you think it's a bit early to be saying this is the real deal? I went to the Gemini site and saw the video's and read the application instructions. To buy 1 Deck Revive kit, 1gal. of Permabond sealer, and 1gal. of reasonably priced exterior acrylic gloss comes to about $370 and will do a 200 sq ft deck, according to them.

Now that's for a relatively small deck without adding in labor. It would take a great leap of fate for most of us to consider using this product. *https://www.gulfsynthetics.com/deck-revive-kit.html*


----------



## CK_68847

Brushman4 said:


> So it's been holding up well for 1 year. Don't you think it's a bit early to be saying this is the real deal? I went to the Gemini site and saw the video's and read the application instructions. To buy 1 Deck Revive kit, 1gal. of Permabond sealer, and 1gal. of reasonably priced exterior acrylic gloss comes to about $370 and will do a 200 sq ft deck, according to them.
> Now that's for a relatively small deck without adding in labor. It would take a great leap of fate for most of us to consider using this product. Deck Revive Kit | Gulf Synthetics


It's definitely expensive. This lady screwed me by putting a junk product on. It was the easiest cheapest way in my case. Our Gemini rep told me he has been back to a dock in Illinois year after year and it's still on. The key is the permabond. Like he said if you don't use it, it's going to fail. I still have some left over. I'm going to try some on a sample this summer and put regular paint on it to see if it withstands the up and down temps we get over a year. On the point of it only being a year, I am pretty confident it's going to last the long haul. 

All of the other resurfacers I have seen have failure rate within 3-6 months. They don't allow the wood to breathe and the stuff ends up coming up and in sheets. This product allows the wood to breathe. The others are pretty much an elastomeric. In the last year in my area, we have had temps from 0- 100, multiple rains over one I inch and multiple snow days. The climate drastically changes depending on the season. I can scratch at this stuff all day long and there is no give. It stuck like glue and as hard as a rock.


----------



## ParamountPaint

I don't know about the surfacing product, but I believe Gemini makes the twp line of stain/sealers and it is the bee's knees.

They are a legit company.


----------



## 3237rg

I used Cabot Deck Correct on a 20-yr-old pressure treated deck that looked terrible. Gave the deck a good washing with bleach\detergent, followed by light sanding. Deck Correct filled the smaller cracks (up to about 1/8") and looked great. After 4 years it still looked great. The only peeling was over hard knots, where it couldn't penetrate. I highly recommend it for giving a beat-up deck at least 5 more good years (maybe more). 



APP_804 said:


> Hey there. Was wondering if anyone on here has used Cabots Deck Correct before? Customer of mine has a 900 sq ft pressure treated deck and wanted to do a solid coating on it to keep from having issues with splinters and whatnot. Looking for info on application. Seems to be like a typical exterior paint but wondering if anyone's had issues with it. Don't like using products I'm not familiar with. Thanks


----------



## 3237rg

I used Cabot Deck Correct on a 20-yr-old pressure treated deck that looked terrible. Gave the deck a good washing with bleach\detergent, followed by light sanding. Deck Correct filled the smaller cracks (up to about 1/8") and looked great. After 4 years it still looked great. The only peeling was over hard knots, where it couldn't penetrate. I highly recommend it for giving a beat-up deck at least 5 more good years (maybe more). 



APP_804 said:


> Hey there. Was wondering if anyone on here has used Cabots Deck Correct before? Customer of mine has a 900 sq ft pressure treated deck and wanted to do a solid coating on it to keep from having issues with splinters and whatnot. Looking for info on application. Seems to be like a typical exterior paint but wondering if anyone's had issues with it. Don't like using products I'm not familiar with. Thanks


----------



## 3237rg

I used Cabot Deck Correct on a 20-yr-old pressure treated deck that looked terrible. Gave the deck a good washing with bleach\detergent, followed by light sanding. Deck Correct filled the smaller cracks (up to about 1/8") and looked great. After 4 years it still looked great. The only peeling was over hard knots, where it couldn't penetrate. I highly recommend it for giving a beat-up deck at least 5 more good years (maybe more). 



APP_804 said:


> Hey there. Was wondering if anyone on here has used Cabots Deck Correct before? Customer of mine has a 900 sq ft pressure treated deck and wanted to do a solid coating on it to keep from having issues with splinters and whatnot. Looking for info on application. Seems to be like a typical exterior paint but wondering if anyone's had issues with it. Don't like using products I'm not familiar with. Thanks


----------



## Holland

3237rg said:


> I used Cabot Deck Correct on a 20-yr-old pressure treated deck that looked terrible. Gave the deck a good washing with bleach\detergent, followed by light sanding. Deck Correct filled the smaller cracks (up to about 1/8") and looked great. After 4 years it still looked great. The only peeling was over hard knots, where it couldn't penetrate. I highly recommend it for giving a beat-up deck at least 5 more good years (maybe more).
> 
> View attachment 112139


What are we looking in this photo?
Is the “4 year old deck correct” on the left, and “newly applied deck correct” on the right?

I am skeptical and would like to see a clear ‘before and after’.


----------



## 3237rg

Holland said:


> What are we looking in this photo?
> Is the “4 year old deck correct” on the left, and “newly applied deck correct” on the right?
> 
> I am skeptical and would like to see a clear ‘before and after’.


That pic is 4 years old. It's just before and after staining to show what I started with.

Here's a pic from Nov 2020. The dark spots are just mildew, which washed off easily. I sold the house this spring, so I can't show a "now" photo.

I don't blame you for being skeptical, but I just spent $500 to buy 15 gallons for the house I just bought. I'm a believer. But surface prep is everything. Don't bother paying for it if you just plan to slap it down on old wood.


----------



## Holland

3237rg said:


> That pic is 4 years old. It's just before and after staining to show what I started with.
> 
> Here's a pic from Nov 2020. The dark spots are just mildew, which washed off easily. I sold the house this spring, so I can't show a "now" photo.
> 
> I don't blame you for being skeptical, but I just spent $500 to buy 15 gallons for the house I just bought. I'm a believer. But surface prep is everything. Don't bother paying for it if you just plan to slap it down on old wood.
> 
> View attachment 112146


I'm skeptical because it is a film-forming finish over an exterior horizontal surface (and only one of six sides of the lumber is finished).

Are you the homeowner?


----------



## Kelby

Run. Away.

Biggest mistake I ever made as a painter was using Restore on a deck.

Fortunately, the deck was mine.


----------



## 3237rg

Ep


Holland said:


> I'm skeptical because it is a film-forming finish over an exterior horizontal surface (and only one of six sides of the lumber is finished).
> 
> Are you the homeowner?


Yep, it was my place. Again, your logic makes sense - I can't argue. I'm only saying that all the other posters never tried it, but they say it's terrible.

I did try it, and it worked great. Maybe I got lucky, but that's my experience. Take it for what it's worth. 






Holland said:


> I'm skeptical because it is a film-forming finish over an exterior horizontal surface (and only one of six sides of the lumber is finished).
> 
> Are you the homeowner?


----------



## Holland

3237rg said:


> Ep
> 
> 
> Yep, it was my place. Again, your logic makes sense - I can't argue. I'm only saying that all the other posters never tried it, but they say it's terrible.
> 
> I did try it, and it worked great. Maybe I got lucky, but that's my experience. Take it for what it's worth.


The fact that you sanded the surface probably helped a lot with adhesion.


----------



## Joe67

Since this thread is from like 2017 and dug from the grave by someone who sounds a lot like a random spammer or DIY'er passer-by, I'm not sure why we're talking about it.


----------



## Holland

Joe67 said:


> Since this thread is from like 2017 and dug from the grave by someone who sounds a lot like a random spammer or DIY'er passer-by, I'm not sure why we're talking about it.


This topic is bound to become a common theme. Phasing out oils, and pushing waterborne and hybrid stains is a recipe for disaster for wooden decks, IMO.

In my town, there’s not a single painter that I know of who handles deck staining anymore. My customers don’t know what to do, so they rely on the internet for answers, which often leads them astray. The paint stores are no better, as most of the employees have never stained a deck in their lives, and only know what are told from others (unless you get someone like @cocomonkeynuts who is well-informed on most subjects).

Nobody wants a deck that peels. NOBODY. But few people seem to understand why the decks are peeling. Film forming vs. penetrating is the key. Except paint manufacturers are using these words incorrectly to label their product, further leading to misinformation industry-wide.

Which company has the biggest advertising budget right now? Better products through marketing!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Joe67 said:


> Since this thread is from like 2017 and dug from the grave by someone who sounds a lot like a random spammer or DIY'er passer-by, I'm not sure why we're talking about it.


The smell test points me towards a new SW intern.


----------



## Holland

cocomonkeynuts said:


> The smell test points me towards a new SW intern.


I thought SW was not allowed to carry Cabot's, something (rightfully so) about a monopoly?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Holland said:


> Nobody wants a deck that peels. NOBODY. But few people seem to understand why the decks are peeling.
> Film forming vs. penetrating is the key. Except paint manufacturers are using these words incorrectly to label their product, further leading to misinformation industry-wide.
> Which company has the biggest advertising budget right now? Better products through marketing!


Products fail on decks all the time in particular incorrectly applied solid stains and even ones that are applied to specifications can fail prematurely. What makes deck correct, restore, deckover etc most insidious is not only can they fail but they are a royal PITA to remove. I will never ever sell these products because I don't ever want a single customer to come back and complain that I recommended a product that failed AND they can't remove.

Oh how I miss the old alkyd rubbol solid stain. Still searching for a company who will make oil solid stains for me..


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Holland said:


> I thought SW was not allowed to carry Cabot's, something (rightfully so) about a monopoly?


SW manufacturers cabot's among other brands, not sure about them carrying it in their stores. I've heard (third hand) that's why they've discontinued superdeck, to push customers into cabots.


----------



## Holland

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Products fail on decks all the time in particular incorrectly applied solid stains and even ones that are applied to specifications can fail prematurely. What makes deck correct, restore, deckover etc most insidious is not only can they fail but they are a royal PITA to remove.
> This.
> 
> I will never ever sell these products because I don't ever want a single customer to come back and complain that I recommended a product that failed AND they can't remove.
> And This.
> 
> Oh how I miss the old alkyd rubbol solid stain. Still searching for a company who will make oil solid stains for me..
> Same.


----------



## poloplayer1300

APP_804 said:


> Hey there. Was wondering if anyone on here has used Cabots Deck Correct before? Customer of mine has a 900 sq ft pressure treated deck and wanted to do a solid coating on it to keep from having issues with splinters and whatnot. Looking for info on application. Seems to be like a typical exterior paint but wondering if anyone's had issues with it. Don't like using products I'm not familiar with. Thanks


I used it on my rough, old concrete deck, bc I didn't like the color the pool company re-did my deck with, after they finished. Ive used both Cabot, and the Behr, and much prefer Cabot's eay application, in comparison. I also used it on my boat decking, and have had really good luck with the product. That said, follow the prep instructions, and depending on the porous nature of the deck, you may have to roller it more than once. But, wait til totally dry, before deciding the necessity of a second coat, and purchase more than needed, jic. That said, prep is key, but it holds up well, and looks awesome after completion. I recommend pressure washing any / all surfaces, and letting dry completely, prior, but results are worth the prep.


----------



## poloplayer1300

APP_804 said:


> Hey there. Was wondering if anyone on here has used Cabots Deck Correct before? Customer of mine has a 900 sq ft pressure treated deck and wanted to do a solid coating on it to keep from having issues with splinters and whatnot. Looking for info on application. Seems to be like a typical exterior paint but wondering if anyone's had issues with it. Don't like using products I'm not familiar with. Thanks


Youll be fine if you prep by pressure washing first, letting dry completely, and plan on your surface type and shape. Ive used it on old decks, concrete pool decking that was very porous, and old, with amazing results. Use the best choice roller for the surface, and cover each square foot well. Ive had good luck with it on concrete, as well as wood. You just cant skimp on preparation / pressure washing and drying, prior to use.


----------



## suejacques1945

APP_804 said:


> Hey there. Was wondering if anyone on here has used Cabots Deck Correct before? Customer of mine has a 900 sq ft pressure treated deck and wanted to do a solid coating on it to keep from having issues with splinters and whatnot. Looking for info on application. Seems to be like a typical exterior paint but wondering if anyone's had issues with it. Don't like using products I'm not familiar with. Thanks


 We just did our deck and it looks nice, but when you walk on it leaves dirt marks, was wondering if it needed a top coat sealer? Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## suejacques1945

3237rg said:


> I used Cabot Deck Correct on a 20-yr-old pressure treated deck that looked terrible. Gave the deck a good washing with bleach\detergent, followed by light sanding. Deck Correct filled the smaller cracks (up to about 1/8") and looked great. After 4 years it still looked great. The only peeling was over hard knots, where it couldn't penetrate. I highly recommend it for giving a beat-up deck at least 5 more good years (maybe more).


After applying the deck paint did anyone have an issue with foot marks showing up on it that are hard to remove. Is there a sealer that should be used?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

suejacques1945 said:


> We just did our deck and it looks nice, but when you walk on it leaves dirt marks, was wondering if it needed a top coat sealer? Anyone else have this issue?


Hi Sue.

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site *www.DIYChatroom.com*. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

If you're not a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to *http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php*.


----------

